# Replacement Cutters For Stanley #50 Plow Plane



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

While I'm pretty sure that this question won't really go anywhere, I've gotta ask it anyway. Does anyone know of a source for a replacement set of basic, straight cutters for a Stanley #50 plow plane? I have had a #50 in pretty nice shape for a number of years, but I received it without any cutters. Searching under "Stanley Replacement Parts" takes me to a site which lists #50 cutters, but shows them as "Out of stock". I've found one replacement set on flea-bay, but with the bids having already gone to 75 bucks, God knows where they'll end up. (Hell, I paid that much for a complete #45 about ten years ago.) I'd like to be able to put this plane back in service if possible, but it looks destined to be a wall-hanger. Thought I'd give it a shot and ask this Group, 'cause if ANYONE knows, they'll be here in LJ. Thank you for any info you may be able to provide.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

nhplaneparts, an ebay store…..should have about any cutters you'd want.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Won't the #45 cutters work in the #50? I've not tried it, but think they would do fine.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

A set of 6 cutters just sold on ebay for $22. A few others have sold for less that $30. As Bandit said, nhplaneparts has them for about $10, so you could just get wehat you need.

you can also call these guys, https://www.stjamesbaytoolco.com/ I've heard they can be slow, but if you've already waited a couple of years, I don't suppose a few more months will hurt.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank y'all for the good leads. I've finally been able to locate some blades that I need for the #50! Since I have the plane, it'll be nice to be able to put it to work. (I'm sure y'all understand that position. Beloved Spouse sometimes has difficulty understanding the number of tools in the shop…
Answering the question raised, One would certainly think that "plain" (i.e. straight blade) cutters from a #45 would work in the #50. True, they are the same "plain" cutters used in the #55. Unfortunately, these cutters are too long to fit into the #50 plow plane, which has the rear handle closer to the throat. It would be possible to cut some down to fit the #50, but seeing myself as a custodian of vintage tools, to eventually be passed to another generation, I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

ah, too long. And totally concur with the 'don't cut them' position. Glad to hear you found what you needed, I really like my #50.


----------



## Splicedude (3 mo ago)

Paul Sellers shows how to make them from 01 tool stock 1/8 x 5/8. Used a double hacksaw blade to cut notches on back. Pretty cool.


----------

